# Stahls’ Offers FlexStyle Heat Applied Emblems



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ offers FlexStyle® emblems, a lightweight alternative to embroidery. The emblems come in a variety of styles and add a luxury look to high-end product lines. 

The backless design of FlexStyle emblems allows for softer wearability, eliminating the uncomfortable feel of traditional embroidery. This premium alternative adds more colors and dimension without sacrificing detail. 

Classic logos tend to be bulky and are stitched into fabric causing them to pucker over time. FlexStyle is applied with a heat press therefore mitigating the issue of stitches pulling and damaging the decoration after wear and tear. Fast and easy heat press application also makes FlexStyle a zero-inventory product for quick turn jobs and on demand printing. Pressure-sensitive options also are available. 

STAHLS’ has three FlexStyle emblem styles to offer customers the best product for every application no matter what look, gradient or texture needed for the job. The product line includes: 

• DecoX emblems, best used for left-chest logos, have a raised texture to show even the most intricate details. They come in metallic and nonmetallic finishes and can be applied via pressure sensitivity or heat press. 

• DomeX emblems, are shiny and smooth while still being durable and thick. They come in opaque, satin and chrome finishes and can be applied via pressure sensitivity or heat press.

DomeX Flat emblems, best used for hats and nonapparel applications, provide a 3D effect that appears a bit flatter. They come in opaque, satin and chrome finishes and can be applied via pressure sensitivity or heat press.

For more information about the FlexStyle products or to request a sample, visit http://bit.ly/flexstyle-stahls .

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

